# neuer Gaming PC rund € 700,00 - Absegnung



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

*neuer Gaming PC rund € 700,00 - Absegnung*

Hallo zusammen und gutes neues Jahr!
Bräuchte mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu meinem geplanten Kauf:

Crucial MX 100 256GB
Intel Core i5-4460
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB
ASUS R9 280 DirectCU II Top
ASRock H97 Anniversary
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400w
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3

von meinem alten System würde ich folgende Teile weiter verwenden:
2 x 2 GB DDR3 OCZ
Western Digital HD Caviar Blue 640 GB
DVD-Laufwerk wird weiterverwendet

Danke schon jetzt für eure Anregungen


----------



## DocHN83 (3. Januar 2015)

Sieht alles gut aus soweit. Lediglich beim Ram musst du aufpassen, dass das alte auch die gleiche Taktfrequenz hat wie das neue. Sonst wird das schnellere auf das langsamere gedrosselt.
Das einzige was mir einfällt - der etwas schnellere und neuere i5 4590 ist kaum teurer als der 4460, wär vielleicht ne Überlegung wert, ansonsten passt das alles.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Januar 2015)

Im Halbschlaf "neuer Gaming PC für rund 7000 Euro" gelesen.


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

Man könnte auch auf den i5 4690 zurückgreifen. Das sind immer nur rund 15 Euro mehr.


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Im Halbschlaf "neuer Gaming PC für rund 7000 Euro" gelesen.



das wärs - hehe


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Sieht alles gut aus soweit. Lediglich beim Ram musst du aufpassen, dass das alte auch die gleiche Taktfrequenz hat wie das neue. Sonst wird das schnellere auf das langsamere gedrosselt.
> Das einzige was mir einfällt - der etwas schnellere und neuere i5 4590 ist kaum teurer als der 4460, wär vielleicht ne Überlegung wert, ansonsten passt das alles.



Der alte RAM hat folgende Details  DDR3 PC1333 und der neue RAM DDR3-1600 ist da so ein großer Unterschied?


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

rufio schrieb:


> Der alte RAM hat folgende Details  DDR3 PC1333 und der neue RAM DDR3-1600 ist da so ein großer Unterschied?


Naja ein riesiger Unterschied ist es nicht. Jedoch ist es ratsam sich dann komplett den selben zuzulegen. Sprich am besten 2x8GB vom DDR3-1600 
Das ist für die Zukunft erstmal vollkommen ausreichend was das Spielen anbelangt


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

sbj schrieb:


> Naja ein riesiger Unterschied ist es nicht. Jedoch ist es ratsam sich dann komplett den selben zuzulegen. Sprich am besten 2x8GB vom DDR3-1600
> Das ist für die Zukunft erstmal vollkommen ausreichend was das Spielen anbelangt



Ok dann werd ich aber erstmal nur 8GB kaufen und dann bei Zeiten die zweiten 8 aufrüsten


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

rufio schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich aber erstmal nur 8GB kaufen und dann bei Zeiten die zweiten 8 aufrüsten


Du kannst auch den alten mit reinnehmen dann wird der neue halt auch auf 1300 runtergeschraubt. Musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich komme zurzeit auch ganz gut mit 2x4 mit 1300 Takt zurecht


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2015)

passt so weit gut, aber vlt. ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil nehmen, auch wenn die 10er-Serie von BeQuiet mit 400W sicher manch einem 500W-Netzteil entspricht. Es muss dann kein 10er-500W sein, aber ein anderes Markenmodell mit 500-500W für 60-80€ vielleicht.

Und beim RAM würd ich den alten einfach verkaufen, der bringt Dir keinen Vorteil, aber EVENTUELL kleinere Nachteile.


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> passt so weit gut, aber vlt. ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil nehmen, auch wenn die 10er-Serie von BeQuiet mit 400W sicher manch einem 500W-Netzteil entspricht. Es muss dann kein 10er-500W sein, aber ein anderes Markenmodell mit 500-500W für 60-80€ vielleicht.
> 
> Und beim RAM würd ich den alten einfach verkaufen, der bringt Dir keinen Vorteil, aber EVENTUELL kleinere Nachteile.



* Welches Netzteil würdest du da vorschlagen - auch in Hinblick auf eine Aufstockung der GraKa in ein paar Jahren?
* Was könnte ich für die alten RAM-Riegel bekommen?
* bzgl. der Prozessorwahl stehe ich jetzt zwischen 4460 oder 4590 - wahrscheinlich bin ich mit dem 4590 länger gerüstet oder?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2015)

Schaust Du mal hier Netzteile im Preisvergleich   Corsair CS und CX, Be Quiet 7er System Power-Serie, Be Quiet E9, Fractal Tesla R2...

neu kosten die 35-40€, also ich schätz mal 20€ sollten da drin sein. Es "brauchen" aber nicht mehr sooo viele "nur" 4GB... 

Bei den CPUs sind die Unterschiede wg. 100-200MHz kaum merkbar, aber der 4590 hat halt schon den deutlich besseren Turbotakt - kannst Du also ruhig nehmen


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schaust Du mal hier Netzteile im Preisvergleich   Corsair CS und CX, Be Quiet 7er System Power-Serie, Be Quiet E9, Fractal Tesla R2...
> 
> neu kosten die 35-40€, also ich schätz mal 20€ sollten da drin sein. Es "brauchen" aber nicht mehr sooo viele "nur" 4GB...
> 
> Bei den CPUs sind die Unterschiede wg. 100-200MHz kaum merkbar, aber der 4590 hat halt schon den deutlich besseren Turbotakt - kannst Du also ruhig nehmen



Danke für die Infos
sehe ich richtig, dass das Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 modular ist sprich ich brauch nicht alle Kabel im Gehäuse verstauen soweit ich sie nicht brauche


----------



## Typhalt (3. Januar 2015)

rufio schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos
> sehe ich richtig, dass das Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 modular ist sprich ich brauch nicht alle Kabel im Gehäuse verstauen soweit ich sie nicht brauche




Das siehst du ganz richtig


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

eine Frage noch zum Gehäuse - muss ich da mehr auf Kühlung achten - da es ja gedämmt ist oder kann ich mir diese Sorgen bei meiner Konfiguration aus dem Kopf schlagen - ich weiss Fragen über Fragen - Sorry


----------



## Typhalt (3. Januar 2015)

Nein, du musst einfach sehen, dass ein Kühler luft ansaugt und einer hinten die Luft wieder raus bläßt, das sollte langen. 
Ich hab bei mir 4 Lüfter eingebaut, weil ich auf sehr niedrige temps stehe 

Und das Forum ist ja dafür da, das du fragen kannst


----------



## rufio (3. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Nein, du musst einfach sehen, dass ein Kühler luft ansaugt und einer hinten die Luft wieder raus bläßt, das sollte langen.
> Ich hab bei mir 4 Lüfter eingebaut, weil ich auf sehr niedrige temps stehe
> 
> Und das Forum ist ja dafür da, das du fragen kannst



lt. Hersteller sind sogar 3 Lüfter verbaut "Drei hochwertige Nanoxia Lüfter sind im Gehäuse vorinstalliert. Hinter der Gehäusefront rotieren zwei 120 mm Lüfter mit maximal 1.300 U/min. Ein weiterer Deep Silence 120 mm Lüfter ist an der Gehäuserückseite angebracht.  Bei knapp 14 dB(a) erzeugen die 120 mm Lüfter einen Luftdurchsatz von 102,1 m³/h und einen statistischen Druck von 1,27 mm H²O."
müsste also voll ausreichend sein


----------



## Typhalt (3. Januar 2015)

Langt ganz sicher, da wirst dir absolut keine gedanken machen müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Zu warm wird es ganz sicher nicht, bei nem modernen PC reichen da schon 2 Lüfter völlig aus, oft sogar nur einer. Und man sollte sich auch nicht zu sehr kirre machen lassen, auch was die Lautstärke angeht. An sich sind moderne Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler auch in einem nicht als extra "gedämmt" beworbenen Gehäuse sehr leise. Mit meiner alten AMD 7950 konnte man den PC nur leise rauschen hören selbst bei Last und maximal 70 Grad, und wenn ich nur den hinteren Lüfter benutzte, wurde sie auch nur 2-3 Grad wärmer.

 Meine neue Karte (ne Asus R9 290) ist da schon bei Last immer wieder mal klar hörbar auf 50% Lüfterspeed, das hört sich dann ein wenig so an, als würde bei nem anderen PC in der anderen Ecke des Zimmers grad eine CD eingelesen werden - wenn im Spiel grad was passiert, hört man das aber nicht. Nur wenn es im Spiel wieder was ruhiger zugeht. Und die Karte wird dabei immer wieder mal 91-92 Grad heiß, was aber für die AMD R9 290-Serie das gleiche ist als wenn die 7950 um die 70-75 Grad warm wäre, das ist völlig ungefährlich.  Aber die Karte ist auch übertaktet - mit etwas weniger Takt, was im Spiel gar nicht auffällt, wird meine Karte auch mit maximal 40% Lüfterspeed so leise gekühlt, dass es nur leise rauscht, und sie bleibt zudem unter 90 Grad.


----------



## rufio (4. Januar 2015)

Ok dann bin ich beruhigt und werde das System so finalisieren - muss noch die letzten Lieferanten ausloten und dann geht´s an´s zusammenbauen - eine Frage noch die nicht ganz Thema Hardware passt - meine alte Festplatte baue ich ja wieder ein - krieg ich dort Windows sauber runter oder soll ich Festplatte einfach neu formatieren und vorher alle Daten sichern


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Lieber vorher Daten runter und dann direkt beim ersten Start mit dem neuen PC per Windows-CD dann formatieren und danach Windows installieren.


----------



## rufio (4. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lieber vorher Daten runter und dann direkt beim ersten Start mit dem neuen PC per Windows-CD dann formatieren und danach Windows installieren.



Ok werd ich machen - Windows kommt ja auf die neue SSD - Danke erstmal - falls doch noch Fragen auftauchen bin ich so frech und melde mich nochmal - falls nicht melde ich mich mit dem neuen, hoffentlich gut laufenden, PC


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Ich würde halt vor der Installation schon die Festplatte neu formatieren, vlt. sogar am besten die Partition der HDD einfach löschen , dann auf der SSD eine neue Partition anlegen, die wird dann halt C:  - dann windows auf C: der SSD installieren, und die Festplatte dann erst später in Windows mit ner neuen Partition neu einrichten. So stellst Du sicher dass nicht eventuell noch das alte Windows irgendwie mir drinsteht, obwohl es an sich nicht mehr auf der HDD ist.


----------



## rufio (5. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde halt vor der Installation schon die Festplatte neu formatieren, vlt. sogar am besten die Partition der HDD einfach löschen , dann auf der SSD eine neue Partition anlegen, die wird dann halt C:  - dann windows auf C: der SSD installieren, und die Festplatte dann erst später in Windows mit ner neuen Partition neu einrichten. So stellst Du sicher dass nicht eventuell noch das alte Windows irgendwie mir drinsteht, obwohl es an sich nicht mehr auf der HDD ist.



OK werd ich so machen - jetzt ist ein weiteres Problem aufgetreten - das von mir favorisierte  Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 ist beim günstigsten österr. Lieferanten erst ab Anfang Februar lieferbar - hab mir schon die Liste die Herbboy gepostet hat durchgesehen kann mich aber nicht unbedingt für ein Netzteil entscheiden - was ist eure bzw. deine Meinung welches ich als Alternative nutzen sollte - ins Auge gefasst hab ich mal das Thermaltake European Gold London 550W ATX 2.3 (W0492/TP-550AH2NFG) - aber da hab ich hier im Forum nicht unbedingt positives gelesen - Danke


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Damit kannst nichts falsch machen


----------



## rufio (5. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Damit kannst nichts falsch machen



hatte ich auch schon im Auge - dort hat mir der Vermerk für System-Integratoren (Komplettsysteme) etwas stutzig gemacht - aber wenn du meinst, dass es voll ausreicht und in Ordnung ist reicht mir das auch - Danke


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

rufio schrieb:


> hatte ich auch schon im Auge - dort hat mir der Vermerk für System-Integratoren (Komplettsysteme) etwas stutzig gemacht - aber wenn du meinst, dass es voll ausreicht und in Ordnung ist reicht mir das auch - Danke




Nein, da mach dir keine gedanken, das ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil und vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2015)

So was stand auch früher bei "bulk"-Grafikkarten, oder bei Betriebssystemen dabei. Da geht es nur darum, dass Du vlt keine "schöne" Packung hast und beim Support EVENTUELL nicht den gleichen Service hast wie für den originären Privatenkundensektor.  Trotzdem hast Du selbstverständlich wie gewohnt 24 Monate Gewährleistung, und bautechnisch gesehen ist das auch ein "normales" Netzteil. Es wurde halt wohl mal so vermarktet, dass es an sich für die gedacht ist, die damit nen PC bauen und gewerblich weitervertreiben. Daher auch rel. günstig


----------



## rufio (14. Januar 2015)

so wollte mich nur kurz noch mal melden - PC hat seinen ersten Testlauf (ins BIOS) ohne Probleme geschafft - alles erkannt! Danke für eure tolle Hilfe!!
Trotzdem noch zwei Fragen - 
wie teste ich am besten die Stabilität des gesamten Systems (hatte mal was gelesen, dass man das System einen Tag laufen lassen sollte)
wie laut darf die GraKa sein - sollte man nur ein Rauschen wie von Gehäuselüftern hören oder ist ein leises Brummen normal

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen bedanken die mir so genial geholfen haben!


----------



## Typhalt (14. Januar 2015)

Also mit diesem Programm kannst du das system unter volllast Testen: AIDA64 Weiß nicht ob es bessere gibt, aber das ist wohl ganz Ok. 

Und brummen ist eigentlich nicht normal. kommt das nur unter last oder permanent? Ich hatte immer ein rasseln/Brummen/klackern, weil nicht alles Slotblenden richtig fest waren.


----------



## rufio (14. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also mit diesem Programm kannst du das system unter volllast Testen: AIDA64 Weiß nicht ob es bessere gibt, aber das ist wohl ganz Ok.
> 
> Und brummen ist eigentlich nicht normal. kommt das nur unter last oder permanent? Ich hatte immer ein rasseln/Brummen/klackern, weil nicht alles Slotblenden richtig fest waren.



das Brummen - auch wenn es leise ist - jedoch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse zu hören ist permanent - hatte die GraKa ja noch nicht mal unter Last, sprich war bis jetzt nur im BIOS, muss Windows erst installieren und dann alles neu aufsetzen


----------



## Typhalt (14. Januar 2015)

Mhh normal hört es sich nicht an. Aber ist auch schwer ne ferndiagnose zu stellen. Und die frage ist auch: wie laut ist es wirklich.. Vielleicht mal warten was Herbboy oder so zu ssgen haben


----------



## rufio (14. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Mhh normal hört es sich nicht an. Aber ist auch schwer ne ferndiagnose zu stellen. Und die frage ist auch: wie laut ist es wirklich.. Vielleicht mal warten was Herbboy oder so zu ssgen haben



das ist es ja - könnte auch ein normales Betriebsgeräusch der Lüfter sein, wenn von diesen aber nur ein "Rauschen" kommen darf ist das Geräusch, das ich als "Brummen" bezeichne nicht normarl


----------



## Typhalt (14. Januar 2015)

Also mein System "Brummt" auch ein wenig, kommt von den Gehäuselüftern weil die nicht entkoppelt sind. Aber ich nehme es nur ganz leicht war. Eigentlich nur wenn sonst keine Geräusche im Raum sind. Wenn des es sich jetzt nicht total falsch anhört, sollte es nicht all zu schlimm sein.


----------



## rufio (14. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also mein System "Brummt" auch ein wenig, kommt von den Gehäuselüftern weil die nicht entkoppelt sind. Aber ich nehme es nur ganz leicht war. Eigentlich nur wenn sonst keine Geräusche im Raum sind. Wenn des es sich jetzt nicht total falsch anhört, sollte es nicht all zu schlimm sein.



es kommt sicher von der GraKa da die drei Gehäuselüfter, je nach Lüfterregelung fast nicht zu hören sind

ich werde es ja beim laufenden Betrieb bzw. Spielen sehen - wie heiß dürften denn die Komponeten werden? CPU, GraKa - und mit was lese ich das am besten aus


----------



## Typhalt (14. Januar 2015)

Also wenn es nicht zu laut ist und im betrieb nicht stört, kannst du es denke ich Ignorieren. 

Also was für ein System hast du noch mal? Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, aber bei CPU können es schon 70 sein unter last bei der Grafik r9 280? wohl um die 80° Aber da weiß ich es nicht, weshalb du die Aussage nicht als verbindlch ansehen solltest. Guck da am besten mal nacht berichten im Netz, da bist dann auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2015)

Brummen von der Karte? Vlt. halte die mal fest, wenn der PC läuft, also mit der Hand einfach mal auf das Kühlkörper-Gehäuse drücken - wenn sich schon durch das Druck das Brummen verringert, dann ist es nur eine Vibration, die durch die Lage der Karte sich ungünstig weiterverbreitet. Wenn es nix bringt, dann halte mal vorsichtig einen Lüfter nach dem anderen kurz per Hand an - vlt. hat einer von denen eine Unwucht oder so?


----------



## rufio (14. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Brummen von der Karte? Vlt. halte die mal fest, wenn der PC läuft, also mit der Hand einfach mal auf das Kühlkörper-Gehäuse drücken - wenn sich schon durch das Druck das Brummen verringert, dann ist es nur eine Vibration, die durch die Lage der Karte sich ungünstig weiterverbreitet. Wenn es nix bringt, dann halte mal vorsichtig einen Lüfter nach dem anderen kurz per Hand an - vlt. hat einer von denen eine Unwucht oder so?



OK Super Tipps Danke


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

So habs nun heraus was es ist - dürfte wohl der Lüfter vom Prozessor sein, die GraKa-Lüfter laufen scheinbar so ruhig, dass kein Unterschied zu hören ist ob sie nun laufen oder nicht - wenn ich aber auf die Abdeckung vom Proz.Lüfter drücke ist das Geräusch ein wenig gedämpft - werde sicher damit leben können, wenn der Prozessor genügend gekühlt wird, sonst werd ich eben einen Alternativkühler raufpacken (jetzt hat mich das Aufrüstfieber gepackt   )
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne günstige Windows Lizenz und der Spass kann beginnen 

Danke nochmal an Typhalt und Herbboy und alle anderen die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob der Lüfter vlt nur nicht richtig sitzt, sofern der nicht eh fest verbaut ist. Evlt. isses dann schon gelöst


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob der Lüfter vlt nur nicht richtig sitzt, sofern der nicht eh fest verbaut ist. Evlt. isses dann schon gelöst



ist der boxed-Lüflter - und alle schwarzen Pins schauen eigentlich hinten am Mainboard bündig mit den weißen Teilen aus - also dürfte der Lüfter schon sitzen - werde ich wohl merken, wenn der Proz. zu heiss wird - wie heisst das Programm mit dem man die Temp. während des Spielens im Bild anzeigen lassen kann (unter anderem auch die FPS-Zahl)


----------



## Typhalt (15. Januar 2015)

rufio schrieb:


> ist der boxed-Lüflter - und alle schwarzen Pins schauen eigentlich hinten am Mainboard bündig mit den weißen Teilen aus - also dürfte der Lüfter schon sitzen - werde ich wohl merken, wenn der Proz. zu heiss wird - wie heisst das Programm mit dem man die Temp. während des Spielens im Bild anzeigen lassen kann (unter anderem auch die FPS-Zahl)



MSI Afterburner


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner



Danke - ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Ich würde bei der CPU am besten einfach mal Prime95 laufen lassen, da siehst Du dann auch die Temp. Falls der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, wird es schnell ziemlich heiß werden (>70-75 Grad)


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der CPU am besten einfach mal Prime95 laufen lassen, da siehst Du dann auch die Temp. Falls der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, wird es schnell ziemlich heiß werden (>70-75 Grad)



OK Danke


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

so hab jetzt prime95 für 11 Minuten laufen lassen und die max. Temp lag bei 69 Grad - ist das in Ordnung oder soll noch länger laufen bzw. beim Lüfter nachschauen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Nö, das ist völlig okay.


----------



## rufio (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, das ist völlig okay.



ok - dann bin ich beruhigt - werd wohl wenn mir das Lüftergeräusch auf den Geist geht einen Alternativlüfter raufsetzen - aber im Gegensatz zum alten System "schnurrt" das neue vor sich hin


----------



## rufio (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo - altes Thema neu aufgewärmt - heute während ich Witcher 3 gespielt habe ist mir ein sehr lautes Geräusch aufgefallen - hab dann mal die CPU mit Prime95 getetet und konnte damit das Geräusch "nachstellen" - ist also ziemlich sicher der Boxed-Lüfter - die CPU hatte auch nach wenigen Minuten um die 80 Grad - heisst wohl, dass ich einen Alternativlüfter für die CPU (Intel Core i5-4590) brauche - was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> Hallo - altes Thema neu aufgewärmt - heute während ich Witcher 3 gespielt habe ist mir ein sehr lautes Geräusch aufgefallen - hab dann mal die CPU mit Prime95 getetet und konnte damit das Geräusch "nachstellen" - ist also ziemlich sicher der Boxed-Lüfter - die CPU hatte auch nach wenigen Minuten um die 80 Grad - heisst wohl, dass ich einen Alternativlüfter für die CPU (Intel Core i5-4590) brauche - was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?


  was möchtest du denn ausgeben? An sich ist schon ein Kühler wie zB der Alpenföhn Sella EKL Alpenföhn Sella Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mehr als gut genug und auch einfach zu montieren. Oder den Ben Nevis  EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder ein Arctic Freezer i30 Arctic Freezer i30 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wobei du bei letzterem aufpassen musst, ob das Gehäuse groß genug ist - der misst 16,1cm


----------



## rufio (29. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was möchtest du denn ausgeben? An sich ist schon ein Kühler wie zB der Alpenföhn Sella EKL Alpenföhn Sella Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mehr als gut genug und auch einfach zu montieren. Oder den Ben Nevis  EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder ein Arctic Freezer i30 Arctic Freezer i30 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wobei du bei letzterem aufpassen musst, ob das Gehäuse groß genug ist - der misst 16,1cm



Erstmal Danke dass du mir wieder weiterhilfst - Preis ist eigentlich egal - aber die Preisklasse der Drei passt schon - beim Arctic Freezer müsste ich also mal das Gehäuse öffnen und nachmessen - welchen würdest du empfehlen - ein paar Euro auf oder ab sind egal


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke dass du mir wieder weiterhilfst - Preis ist eigentlich egal - aber die Preisklasse der Drei passt schon - beim Arctic Freezer müsste ich also mal das Gehäuse öffnen und nachmessen - welchen würdest du empfehlen - ein paar Euro auf oder ab sind egal


  weißt du zufällig, wie Dein Gehäusemodell heißt? Es gibt auch andere, noch bessere, die unter 16cm messen. zB der Brocken Eco wäre auch sehr gut, ab ca 32€ EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Viel mehr auszugeben macht aber keinen Sinn, außer man übertaktet die CPU.


----------



## rufio (29. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> weißt du zufällig, wie Dein Gehäusemodell heißt? Es gibt auch andere, noch bessere, die unter 16cm messen. zB der Brocken Eco wäre auch sehr gut, ab ca 32€ EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Viel mehr auszugeben macht aber keinen Sinn, außer man übertaktet die CPU.



Gehäuse hab ich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 - und ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> Gehäuse hab ich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 - und ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten


  das würde der ECO auf jeden Fall passen, aber auch der i30. Ist an sich egal, welchen du genau nimmst.


----------



## rufio (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das würde der ECO auf jeden Fall passen, aber auch der i30. Ist an sich egal, welchen du genau nimmst.



super Danke werde dann mal den ECO bestellen - eventuell muss ich mich bzgl. der Installation wieder bei euch melden - Danke erstmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> super Danke werde dann mal den ECO bestellen - eventuell muss ich mich bzgl. der Installation wieder bei euch melden - Danke erstmal für die Hilfe


 bei Deinem Gehäuse kannst du, wenn du auch das rechte Seitenteil abmachst, auch "unter" das Mainboard rankommen, falls das für die Montage nötig sein sollte. Den Boxed-Lüfter bekommst du ab, indem du an den vier "Füßen" oben drehst, da müssten so Pfeilsymbole sein. Durch das Drehen de-arretiert man die Füße und kann den Kühler dann leicht abnehmen. Am besten vorher den PC eine Weile benutzen, dann ist die Wärmepaste etwas weicher und klebt nicht so.


----------



## rufio (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei Deinem Gehäuse kannst du, wenn du auch das rechte Seitenteil abmachst, auch "unter" das Mainboard rankommen, falls das für die Montage nötig sein sollte. Den Boxed-Lüfter bekommst du ab, indem du an den vier "Füßen" oben drehst, da müssten so Pfeilsymbole sein. Durch das Drehen de-arretiert man die Füße und kann den Kühler dann leicht abnehmen. Am besten vorher den PC eine Weile benutzen, dann ist die Wärmepaste etwas weicher und klebt nicht so.


Super Tipp Danke - ist wahrscheinlich jetzt schwer zu beantworten, ohne dass du das Innenleben siehst - aber wo soll ich den Lüfter montieren - über den RAM-Riegeln und die Luft durch die Kühlrippen zum "Heck" des Computers blasen lassen oder den Lüfter die Luft durch die Rippen ansaugen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> Super Tipp Danke - ist wahrscheinlich jetzt schwer zu beantworten, ohne dass du das Innenleben siehst - aber wo soll ich den Lüfter montieren - über den RAM-Riegeln und die Luft durch die Kühlrippen zum "Heck" des Computers blasen lassen oder den Lüfter die Luft durch die Rippen ansaugen lassen.



normalerweise ist der Lüfter da, wo der Kühler zum RAM zeigt, und bläst die Luft dann durch den kühler hindurch nach hinten. Aber FALLS das RAM stören sollte, kann man den Lüfter auch hinten montieren, so dass er die Luft durch den Kühler saugt und dann hinten rausbläst. Viele Kühler haben auch "schiefe" heatpipes oder eine länger und eine kürzere Seite, so dass der "Arsch" des Kühler ganz klar vom RAM wegzeigt, damit der Lüfter gut Platz hat. Achte beim Einbau mal darauf, ob der ausgesuchte Kühler auch so ist.


----------



## rufio (31. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> normalerweise ist der Lüfter da, wo der Kühler zum RAM zeigt, und bläst die Luft dann durch den kühler hindurch nach hinten. Aber FALLS das RAM stören sollte, kann man den Lüfter auch hinten montieren, so dass er die Luft durch den Kühler saugt und dann hinten rausbläst. Viele Kühler haben auch "schiefe" heatpipes oder eine länger und eine kürzere Seite, so dass der "Arsch" des Kühler ganz klar vom RAM wegzeigt, damit der Lüfter gut Platz hat. Achte beim Einbau mal darauf, ob der ausgesuchte Kühler auch so ist.



der ECO hat so eine "schiefe" Bauweise müsste sich also ausgehen - dürfte heute oder morgen ankommen - dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen - Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> der ECO hat so eine "schiefe" Bauweise müsste sich also ausgehen - dürfte heute oder morgen ankommen - dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen - Danke für die Hilfe


 kannst ja dann mal melden, wie die Temps sind. Als Paste nur GANZ dünn wenig auftragen. Die Paste sollte dabei sein, so ein kleines Tütchen, davon muss man aber bei weitem nicht alles nehmen.


----------



## rufio (31. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst ja dann mal melden, wie die Temps sind. Als Paste nur GANZ dünn wenig auftragen. Die Paste sollte dabei sein, so ein kleines Tütchen, davon muss man aber bei weitem nicht alles nehmen.



so System läuft wieder - hat alles perfekt geklappt - ganz leise und nach 40 min. Prime95 max. 70 Grad und das bei einer perfekten Lautstärke - ich glaub so kann ich damit zufrieden sein oder? - Danke nochmal für die Hilfe und ....bis zum nächsten Problem


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

An sich sollte der Eco bessere Temps als 70 Grad bringen. Vlt kommt ETWAS zu wenig Luft von vorne? Kann aber auch nur an Prime liegen, 40Min sind schon "hardcore", und wenn dann das Board erst über 70 Grad den Lüfter aufdrehen lässt, macht es sogar Sinn, dass die CPU auf 70 geht


----------



## rufio (31. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich sollte der Eco bessere Temps als 70 Grad bringen. Vlt kommt ETWAS zu wenig Luft von vorne? Kann aber auch nur an Prime liegen, 40Min sind schon "hardcore", und wenn dann das Board erst über 70 Grad den Lüfter aufdrehen lässt, macht es sogar Sinn, dass die CPU auf 70 geht



aber ich brauch mir darüber keine Gedanken machen oder - bin jetzt gerade bei Witcher 3 - wo das Problem aufgetaucht ist und bin bei max. 57 Grad


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

rufio schrieb:


> aber ich brauch mir darüber keine Gedanken machen oder - bin jetzt gerade bei Witcher 3 - wo das Problem aufgetaucht ist und bin bei max. 57 Grad


 okay, das ist dann völlig normal. Die 70 lagen sicher an prime, da hast du halt echt 100% Dauerlast über zig Minuten, was in der Praxis nie vorkommt, und wenn es die letzten zB 10 Minuten schon bei 69-70 war, aber nicht mehr stieg, dann isses eh kein Problem.


----------



## rufio (31. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, das ist dann völlig normal. Die 70 lagen sicher an prime, da hast du halt echt 100% Dauerlast über zig Minuten, was in der Praxis nie vorkommt, und wenn es die letzten zB 10 Minuten schon bei 69-70 war, aber nicht mehr stieg, dann isses eh kein Problem.



ist zum Schluss hin sogar wieder gesunken - war nicht immer vorm PC - war mir zu langweilig 40 min. vorm Monitor zu hocken


----------

